# tmcc upgrade



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

i just purchased a lionel 6-30195 nyc passenger set with an ft diesel loco and railsounds.
i want to upgrade this to tmcc. from what i can see, i need to purchase an ac commander kit from ERR for 69.95
can someone confirm this and also let me know if it is an easy conversion to a loco that already has railsounds.
thanks


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

You'll need either an ERR DC commander or an ERR Cruise Commander (I'd recommend this one over the DC commander for smoother operation) as well as a Railsounds Commander if you want sounds. Right now your locomotive has what Lionel formerly called "Trainsounds", which isn't compatible with the TMCC board. Other than that it should be a fairly easy installation if you have basic wiring skills.

(John, if I'm wrong about the sound thing, feel free to correct me)


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

so if my set says it has "railsounds"; that isn't the same as "railsounds commander" ?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

mcn520 said:


> so if my set says it has "railsounds"; that isn't the same as "railsounds commander" ?


I looked your set up. It has what Lionel refers to as "Railsounds Ready to run" which i am fairly certain is the same as their old "Trainsounds" system but with a different name. It is different from the railsounds commander. There might be a way to wire it in somehow so you can activate the horn and bell still, but it won't be easy.

Gunrunner John will probably chime in here eventually. He's the forum expert on these types of things and might know of a way to use your existing sounds. From what I understand however, you'll need the railsounds commander if you want sounds.

I've installed the ERR products into a steam locomotive of mine. The toughest part was figuring out how to fit all the circuit boards and a speaker into the tender. A diesel should give you a little more room to work. You could probably use the existing speaker in the fuel tank for the sounds as well.


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

ok. thanks for your help.
but i need the dc commander and not the ac commander correct ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have a DC motored locomotive, so you want either the DC Commander or the Cruise Commander. Like Jake, I *strongly* recommend the Cruise Commander. For sounds, you will indeed need the RailSounds commander, as even the conventional RailSounds package is not compatible with the command environment.

Modern Toy Train Parts offers a special package price on the Cruise Commander and RailSounds Commander for $185. This is the best price I know of currently, though I'm working on a possibility of better pricing.

Installation is generally pretty straight forward, and there are several threads here about installation of the packages. I've done probably 25-30 TMCC and DCS installations of various flavors. Each has their little wrinkles, but no insurmountable obstacles presented themselves.

The Railsounds package in the set you purchased is a brand new design, so I'm not sure if there is any option to interface it to the command module, but my information says no. In looking at the parts list for the unit, I can't see how you'd interface this, so you're looking at the full package to upgrade to command with sound.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one of the threads I mentioned, this is a GG-1 that I converted to TMCC/RailSounds using the package I talked about above: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6337&highlight=gg-1+tmcc+conversion


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks very much to both of you. i appreciate the help...
just getting back in to trains and of course i have to start big !


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the only way to start. 

I dug out my old conventional stuff a few years back, but then I discovered command and now I'm pretty exclusively gone that way. I sold pretty much all the conventional stuff and almost everything I have that is motorized has TMCC or DCS control. 

Once you master TMCC/Legacy, we'll introduce you to DCS and your education will be complete.


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

i won't even ask what dcs is at this point !
thanks again


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

mcn520 said:


> i won't even ask what dcs is at this point !
> thanks again


It's MTH's version of Command control. 

Good luck with the upgrade, feel free to ask any questions as I'm sure someone will be able to help out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We look forward to progress reports, and as Jake says, don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

*update*

ok... more searching has revealed that i can get a used 6-185663 NYC GP9 with tmcc and railsounds for 150 - 200 on ebay. so i'm thinking that may be better than converting the new F diesel for $185.00
what do you guys think on that.
thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have purchased a ton of used TMCC stuff, so I have to say I subscribe to that practice.  I've also bought TMCC electronics packages that are offered at times and used those in conversions. I'm always on the lookout for any command electronics packages.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have one of the older TMCC GP9's. They're about 17-18 years old now, but mine runs great. You have to keep in mind, other than the TMCC electronics it's built much like a 1950's era GP9 with the older AC Pullmor motor. The AC Motors won't run as smoothly as a DC Can motor that the newer locomotives have, but they're not bad.

The sounds are pretty great on them too for being that old. I paid $125 for mine at a train show. It was well used and didn't have a box. Took it home and it cleaned up nicely and runs well.

Here's a video to give you an idea. Sorry about the music


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have gone pretty much to the *dark side* and I pretty much have all can motored stuff with cruise control. When you're trying to run two or three trains from a single controller on one track, it's pretty key that the speeds stay constant if you don't like train wrecks!


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

wow... i guess i found out the difference between ac pulmor and dc can motors.. oh well a learning experience i guess


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The good thing about the Pulmor motors is they're practically bulletproof. I've seen cooked can motors, but unless you REALLY try, it's almost impossible to kill a Pulmor.


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

ok i have another question. i purchased the used nyc tmcc but it doesn't have the speed control. can this one be upgraded with the speed control ?


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

this is getting expensive !!!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

mcn520 said:


> ok i have another question. i purchased the used nyc tmcc but it doesn't have the speed control. can this one be upgraded with the speed control ?


Unfortunately, no it can't. Speed control so far is only available for DC can motors.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What "Used NYC One" did you buy?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I took it as the pullmor GP9 (#2380)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I figured we should clarify exactly what he has before tossing cold water on him.


----------



## mcn520 (Jan 9, 2013)

santé fe is right. I purchased the 2380 L-18563. guess i'll just keep it as is but I have the upgrade coming for the newer one that came with the set which is the f series with railsounds.
should have it next week.
thanks guys


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that one doesn't need an TMCC installation, it already has one.  I think once you have experienced cruise control, it'll be hard to go back to the conventional TMCC with AC motors.


----------

